# cleaning ears



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

i've been using chris christensen mystic ear cleaner to clean my guys ears.

i am almost out and need another ear cleaner. what are you all using and do you like it and if so, where can i get it affordably? i really don't need any other grooming supplies at the moment so i would like to factor in shipping in total cost. 

thanks.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Everyone I know is using K9 Liquid Health now...not sure where they get it but I will ask. I'm bad, I never use anything because my dogs don't have any ear problems but the minute they do, I'm getting some of this K9 Liquid Health too


----------



## Lotusland spoos (May 10, 2010)

Indiana said:


> Everyone I know is using K9 Liquid Health now...not sure where they get it but I will ask. I'm bad, I never use anything because my dogs don't have any ear problems but the minute they do, I'm getting some of this K9 Liquid Health too


I second this. Works like magic. You can buy on Amazon. It's like the purple ear wash that's recommended. In BC Just-gifted.com has something similar.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

You could make up a batch of this. (Info from Versatility in Poodles)
*Purple Ear Wash*
The recipe makes a huge batch. You can divide the amounts by 4.
16 oz. bottle isopropyl alcohol
4 tablespoons boric acid powder
16 drops gentian violet 1% solution

Shake solution well before each use. Use a dropper to fill the ear canal with solution. Put a cotton ball in the ear, leaving it at the edge of the ear, not pushed deeply in, while massaging the base of the ear for about 30 seconds. Keep blotting gently with cotton balls until the solution is absorbed. 

The first time you use this you may want to reload the ear with the solution a couple of times to really flush the ear out.

Follow this procedure twice a day for two weeks, then once a day for an additional two weeks, then once monthly for maintenance.

The dog will shake the excess out. *Be careful as the gentian violet will stain whatever it comes in contact with, *including your hands and the dog’s hair. You may want to do it outside.

*If you are concerned about the alcohol burning* the inside of the ear, which is possible if the dog has been scratching its ear, you can *substitute witch hazel *for the alcohol.

All ingredients are available at a pharmacy. The boric acid is usually in the first aid section with the alcohol. The gentian violet will be the hardest to find
and may need to be special ordered.

Despite the alcohol, dogs don't object to even the first treatment. The boric acid soothes the ear and the gentian violet is an anti-infection agent. This solution is also effective for the treatment of fungal type infections on the dog including hot spots.

Avoid getting this solution in the eyes.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

I use organic apple cider vinegar plus water. LOVE it.


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

What ratio of water to vinegar? 

I have witch hazel too we use it as an astringent. 

We have a compounding pharmacy so I'm sure I can get gentian violet. 

I have a friend who is a groomer and she uses brown listerine. Anyone ever done that?


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

faerie said:


> What ratio of water to vinegar?


Organic apple cider vinegar and water. 1:1 

BUT I started with a more diluted solution the first few times to let him get used to the smell. Nickel is very sensitive and picky so I was trying to be careful. He likes it. He has said 'no' to about 4 different ear solutions available in the market. I clean his ears with ACV about every 7-10 days and he has never had an ear infection so far.

ETA: Yes, I have read about the listerine remedy somewhere online but I haven't known anyone personally that actually uses it on their dogs.


----------



## FozziesMom (Jun 23, 2010)

so I have never, not even once, cleaned fozzie's ears. He was just checked by the vet and his ears are in perfect shape. 

so what is the purpose of this? Granted, I have the groomer pluck Fozzie's ear hair and I'm super cautious about making sure he doesn't get water in there...

thanks for the enlightenment!


----------



## Poodlemama99 (Feb 12, 2010)

I don't clean ears either but I do pluck excess hair and am careful not to get water in. Knock wood other than a couple times nobody has had any trouble. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

http://www.itsfortheanimals.com/Adobe/Blue Power Ear Treatment.pdf

This is what I use. The gentian violet is what they use in baby's mouths for thrush, so it kills yeast (Candida). Do be mindful of it as it stains like mad!


----------



## Servicepoodlemomma (Jun 22, 2013)

Right now I'm using straight hydrogen peroxide to flush and clear Halona's ears out (she had a terrible ear infection when I rescued her - thanks to the expert advice I'm following to the T from Southwest Standard Poodle Rescue her ears are clearing up nicely!). After I clean them, right now I use generous amounts of Panalog (generic Vetderm), and then leave them alone for 2-3 days, and will repeat until her ears are clear from infection and no longer bother her. Then I will probably follow up with the cleaner with the violet in it once a week for a month or so then 1-2 times a month or as she needs it to keep infections from coming back. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

I gently pluck the ear hair for Nickel with my fingers when needed. I am careful to not get water in when I give him a bath. Sometimes his ears get greasy and that's when I use the ACV solution to clean his ears. I soak a cotton ball and massage that in his ears and then wipe them dry with a cotton pad. I don't flush them. I don't use q-tips in them.


----------

